# Abilify



## aryabhata (Jan 30, 2020)

No prior history of psychiatric/recreational drug use. I developed depersonalization/derealization disorder in December 2016, and recovered completely in August 2019. What I'm experiencing currently is very, very different to anything I experienced then.

September 1st to 5th (2019) : Took 5 mg of Abilify (Noticed my confidence levels beginning to decline, slight depression/dread/panic beginning to creep in, creativity/cognitive abilities seemed slightly diminished)

September 6th to 15th (2019) : Increased dose to 10 mg (Symptoms listed above became worse, and developed severe restlessness)

September 15th to 23rd (2019) : Tapered over a period of 1 week. Restlessness improved but other symptoms became slightly worse

September 23rd to 30th (2019) : Depression continued to increase. On the 30th I started experiencing the worst case of depersonalization I've ever experienced. Severe depression, thoughts and emotions gone, could barely function cognitively. I'm a bit calmer now and the depression has subsided, but the main symptoms haven't improved still. During my previous episode of depersonalization/derealization I could read, think and function more or less normally. I'm profoundly gifted and could make it through a 300 page novel in about an hour. Loved reading, writing, puzzle solving, had very strong opinions, etc. Now my mind is completely blank. I struggle to have conversations (have started stammering a lot because I words don't come to my mind), read and generally do anything I was easily able to do before


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

So you think Abilify caused this?


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

"We have seen a number of cases where patients with primary depersonalisation had been previously misdiagnosed with schizophrenia and started on antipsychotic

medications, which had invariably worsened their symptoms. " From a text by the DP unit

https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/2077/638170af373285242d985bb2f6cc61c43d27.pdf


----------



## aryabhata (Jan 30, 2020)

Aridity said:


> So you think Abilify caused this?


Can't really identify any other trigger.


----------



## aryabhata (Jan 30, 2020)

Previously the anxiety which led to Dp/dr was caused by environmental/psychological factors. Now it seems to be Abilify


----------

